# Mearns Castle - Glasgow



## jamiet7682 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi

Does anyone on here play at Mearns Castle?

I am a beginner who will be looking to put in some cards for handicap in the coming months, I don't know anyone at the club other than the Pro i have been getting lessons from and was wondering if anyone would come round with me and sign my card sometime.

Is mostly likely going to be weekends until the light nights come in then possibly a weekday evening.

Let me know.


----------



## casuk (Feb 3, 2020)

Is it only a club member at your club that can sign your card, you could put a notice on one of the boards some kind member might sign your cards, if a member of another club could sign it I would help you out no problem mate


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheers Mate.

Im not sure, I think it is anyone with a handicap but i will check next time I'm in. 

I will give you a shout in a few weeks once the weather improves and we can arrange a round.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2020)

casuk said:



			Is it only a club member at your club that can sign your card, you could put a notice on one of the boards some kind member might sign your cards, if a member of another club could sign it I would help you out no problem mate
		
Click to expand...

i think it has to be a member.

good idea on something on the noticeboard, or ask the pro to introduce you to some people who might sign a card for you


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2020)

Maybe one of the East Ren guys on here can help you out?  Can you do a card or cards at another course completed by a member of that club and hand it in to your own club for handicap purposes.

But would be easier if you just stuck a notice up or asked the pro or the reception desk to try and sort something for you?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 3, 2020)

Golf is a tough game to take up alone. 
I was always lucky to have friends with whom to play after my uncle got me started.

I doubt that I'd have taken to the game otherwise.

On the other hand, however, there are plenty of people who've found a way to break into the game on their own.
I'm sure that there's a way to establish a handicap, but it's got to be more difficult.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheers all.

I will def be asking the Pro to put me in touch with some other players, just thought id stick a note up here in case any members frequented the forum.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Golf is a tough game to take up alone.
I was always lucky to have friends with whom to play after my uncle got me started.

I doubt that I'd have taken to the game otherwise.

On the other hand, however, there are plenty of people who've found a way to break into the game on their own.
I'm sure that there's a way to establish a handicap, but it's got to be more difficult.
		
Click to expand...

probably easier in the UK as our handicaps are based on Competition play, so you can play in a comp and mark for handicap for your 3 cards, wher as all your cards are taken so bounce games.


----------



## casuk (Feb 3, 2020)

I done it all myself  i asked on here for advice and it really helped me out but almost everything from finding a club to joining to handicap was all just asking people and figuring it out myself, iv now been a member for 3 years and I still dont really know anyone at the club and that doesn't bother me I'm only interested in playing, but for new members there should be some type of buddy system that seasoned members can school newbies on the ins and outs of a club help with hc ect


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 3, 2020)

Is it Sandyhills you play at? 

Do you play in comps? is that not a good way to get to know some folk at the club?

Im just not at a level i would feel comfortable playing with experienced groups so chance to get to know other members are limited.


----------



## casuk (Feb 3, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Is it Sandyhills you play at? 

Do you play in comps? is that not a good way to get to know some folk at the club?

Im just not at a level i would feel comfortable playing with experienced groups so chance to get to know other members are limited.
		
Click to expand...

Aye mate, I play in my club comps and i just asked people who were going out if i could join to get my card signed and everyone was brand new I explained that I was new and I apologised for my play before hand  that kind of broke the ice, if played with single hc and worse than me with no issues


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Same here.  When I joined East Ren, I played at the club, hung around after for a drink, got chatting to a few people and played in medals for my handicap.  I just put my name down for the medal, marked as "For Handicap" and got my three cards in.  I got to know lots of people soon enough.  
If you ever fancy a game around East Ren, just drop me a message.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheers Robster.

Registration for the Medals seems to be via the BRS app so not sure if i could just book then tell the group upon my arrival it would be for handicap.

I'll be sure and take you up on that offer once i improve a little bit more.


----------



## casuk (Feb 3, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Same here.  When I joined East Ren, I played at the club, hung around after for a drink, got chatting to a few people and played in medals for my handicap.  I just put my name down for the medal, marked as "For Handicap" and got my three cards in.  I got to know lots of people soon enough.  
If you ever fancy a game around East Ren, just drop me a message.
		
Click to expand...

If that offer extends to me I'll be there in a flash


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 3, 2020)

Could you suggest to the club that a Facebook members group gets set up? Maybe they have a WhatsApp group or equivalent without you being aware.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Cheers Robster.

Registration for the Medals seems to be via the BRS app so not sure if i could just book then tell the group upon my arrival it would be for handicap.

I'll be sure and take you up on that offer once i improve a little bit more.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure you should be able to book yourself into a medal slot - and when you turn up you just tell then you are doing cards for your handicap and ask if one of them can do a card for you.  Won't make any difference to the others playing with you - one of them will mark your card - as they would be doing in any case.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 3, 2020)

Virtuocity - good idea, i will inquire with the Pro if such a thing exists.

Cheers Hogan, I will do that, seems like the simplest solution, which is usually the best.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 3, 2020)

casuk said:



			If that offer extends to me I'll be there in a flash
		
Click to expand...

No worries, we'll sort something out when the weather improves.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 3, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			No worries, we'll sort something out when the weather improves.
		
Click to expand...

Could make it a 3 ball if you don't mind me slowing you both down, i will be more than happy to return the favour at my place.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 3, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Could make it a 3 ball if you don't mind me slowing you both down, i will be more than happy to return the favour at my place.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 3, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Hi

Does anyone on here play at Mearns Castle?

I am a beginner who will be looking to put in some cards for handicap in the coming months, I don't know anyone at the club other than the Pro i have been getting lessons from and was wondering if anyone would come round with me and sign my card sometime.

Is mostly likely going to be weekends until the light nights come in then possibly a weekday evening.

Let me know.
		
Click to expand...

JUst ask the ask the pro to set u up.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 10, 2020)

I don't understand why golf clubs don't make much of an effort to integrate new members. I know that some do, but from talking to golfers from other clubs, it seems to be the exception rather than the norm.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 10, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			I don't understand why golf clubs don't make much of an effort to integrate new members. I know that some do, but from talking to golfers from other clubs, it seems to be the exception rather than the norm.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree. Also some members need to be more accommodating and understanding. Never heard of a golf club sweep/roll up refusing new members until this year. That absolutely gobsmacked me.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 10, 2020)

Once im of a standard to get involved i certainly wont be shy in getting involved but i agree there could be more focus around integrating new members.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 10, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I totally agree. Also some members need to be more accommodating and understanding. Never heard of a golf club sweep/roll up refusing new members until this year. That absolutely gobsmacked me.
		
Click to expand...

If 2 or 3 of us are playing, and a lone player catches up with us, we always give them the choice of playing thru or joining us. We have been joined a few times by guys who tell us they have been members for a good few months, but are playing on their own because they don't know any other members. I always think that's a pretty sad state of affairs. If I only played on my own for a period of months, I would probably have chucked it. 

Out of the 5 or 6 of us who play together reasonably regularly, 2 joined our social group after being invited to join us midway thru a round. I know for a fact they enjoy their golf much more now that they did when they only played on their own.

I'd be willing to bet there will be significant number of golfers every year who either move club or pack in because they don't have anyone to play with at their current club. Apart from being poor business practice in terms of customer retention, it's bad for the image of the game as a whole.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 10, 2020)

I dont mind playing on my own at the moment as i am just learning the game but will defo be looking to be more social once i can get round without embarassing myself. Where do you play rudebhoy?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			I dont mind playing on my own at the moment as i am just learning the game but will defo be looking to be more social once i can get round without embarassing myself. Where do you play rudebhoy?
		
Click to expand...

you would lean more about the game and improve playing with others pref people who are a better or exp players.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 10, 2020)

Yeah i agree but want to get the basics down first before i subject anyone to that. The issue is getting to play with experienced players as a new member.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

Our Sat am roll-up started with 8-12 members.  We (as members) and the club promote it as a good way of new members getting to know lots of members quickly.  But we are a victim of our own success in that we often have 36+ members rolling up - and so can end up with 9 or 10 groups.  Obviously it takes us a good while to all tee off - and last group can be teeing off over an hour after the 1st group and as we are a random draw for groups you can find yourself towards the back of the field when you really need to finishing earlier.  

We are looking at ways around this.  But our fundamental principle is one of random draw for playing partners - ideally across the whole group who have turned up.  We want to avoid pre-arrangements or 'cliques' of any sort - and maintain the idea of playing with the widest variety of fellow members

My suggestion is that if I (I am talking the generic 'I') am drawn in an early group and I am happy to go off later - I can sell or auction my place for a contribution to the captain's charity.  Not seen many others in our roll-up go for that idea.  But I could do this unilaterally if the organisers and regulars agreed to it.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 10, 2020)

At our club, I didn't know anyone but took part in the Saturday medals and soon got asked to join a group.  There certainly has to be some proactive movement on the players behalf as well. 
As part of our introductory chat to new members, we ask them do they know anyone, would they like to be introduced, what time would they like to play and so on to try and make sure they feel part of the club as soon as possible.  Not everybody takes it up but at least it's offered.  Also, there is a sheet on our notice board for new members as well to see if there anyone else looking for a playing partner.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Not everybody takes it up but at least it's offered.  Also, there is a sheet on our notice board for new members as well to see if there anyone else looking for a playing partner.
		
Click to expand...

If not already collared, I will also make myself available through the ProShop to any new members looking for a partner in any of the summer pairs comps.  It's happened this year and so I find myself playing with a relatively new member in both the main mens pairs comps - which is great.  He's off 18 and according to our pro is a very good improver - and I like the sound of that 

If I were Captain I'd be encouraging more longer-standing members to make themselves available in this way...but I'll never be Captain.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 10, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			I dont mind playing on my own at the moment as i am just learning the game but will defo be looking to be more social once i can get round without embarassing myself. Where do you play rudebhoy?
		
Click to expand...


Northumberland - apologies if the user name was a bit misleading


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 10, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			At our club, I didn't know anyone but took part in the Saturday medals and soon got asked to join a group.  There certainly has to be some proactive movement on the players behalf as well.
As part of our introductory chat to new members, we ask them do they know anyone, would they like to be introduced, what time would they like to play and so on to try and make sure they feel part of the club as soon as possible.  Not everybody takes it up but at least it's offered.  Also, there is a sheet on our notice board for new members as well to see if there anyone else looking for a playing partner.
		
Click to expand...


Played at Whitley Bay in the summer, and noticed they had a sheet up in the locker room for members looking for someone to play with. I thought that was a great idea.


----------



## Seanoheimhin (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi guys, bit late to the party here but just picking up this post as in a similar predicament. Nice but also frustrating to see others with the same difficulties!

My two former playing partners more or less simultaneously moved away a while back. Struggling to find new playing partners as not currently a club member. 

I’m based on southside of Glasgow, playing off 14 give or take, so any of you looking for a new partner or even just an ad hoc game in the next few weeks please do give me a shout!


----------



## casuk (Jul 21, 2020)

Seanoheimhin said:



			Hi guys, bit late to the party here but just picking up this post as in a similar predicament. Nice but also frustrating to see others with the same difficulties!

My two former playing partners more or less simultaneously moved away a while back. Struggling to find new playing partners as not currently a club member.

I’m based on southside of Glasgow, playing off 14 give or take, so any of you looking for a new partner or even just an ad hoc game in the next few weeks please do give me a shout!
		
Click to expand...

Ill be playing Tuesday if you fancy a game anyone else can tag along if they want to


----------



## Seanoheimhin (Jul 21, 2020)

casuk said:



			Ill be playing Tuesday if you fancy a game anyone else can tag along if they want to
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer cas, that would be great! I’ll drop you a message!


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 22, 2020)

Seanoheimhin said:



			Hi guys, bit late to the party here but just picking up this post as in a similar predicament. Nice but also frustrating to see others with the same difficulties!

My two former playing partners more or less simultaneously moved away a while back. Struggling to find new playing partners as not currently a club member.

I’m based on southside of Glasgow, playing off 14 give or take, so any of you looking for a new partner or even just an ad hoc game in the next few weeks please do give me a shout!
		
Click to expand...

Im happy to take you out at mearns castle as well. Drop me a dm.


----------



## Seanoheimhin (Jul 22, 2020)

Cheers Jamie, will do!


----------

